# Any Groomer Recommendations for MetroWest MA?



## rt12345 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi! I've been lurking on here since we bought our puppy late November/December. 

I noticed that some people have said they are from around the MetroWest area of Boston, so I was hoping someone on here might recommend a groomer. I tried Especially for Pets in Newton, but the groomer was incredibly rude. 

Thank you! 

I've tried to attach a photo of him in his puppy cut.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry, I don't have any recommendations, but I love Newton! I grew up in Lexington. Definitely miss my home state Massachusetts! I had an aunt-in-law that used to live in Belmont but she would take her dogs to a self service place.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rt12345 said:


> Hi! I've been lurking on here since we bought our puppy late November/December.
> 
> I noticed that some people have said they are from around the MetroWest area of Boston, so I was hoping someone on here might recommend a groomer. I tried Especially for Pets in Newton, but the groomer was incredibly rude.
> 
> ...


I think we're too far out for you to want to come to our area, but wanted to say, "hi". We're also in Metrowest, but on the "west" end... In Holliston.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

also in metrowest. I grew up in Newton. We have a great groomer in Ashland. If that is not too far it is called Pet Pals but you must have Josh groom your Havanese. the other groomers including the owners make them look like poodles.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Groomer in Metrowest*



Missy said:


> also in metrowest. I grew up in Newton. We have a great groomer in Ashland. If that is not too far it is called Pet Pals but you must have Josh groom your Havanese. the other groomers including the owners make them look like poodles.


That's interesting, Missy. I used to go to Pet Pals with my Afghan Hound and Bichon when we lived in Hollitson. We went there for many, many years. I never used them, however, with my Havs. They must be under new ownership now. I think the groomer's name was Kathy and the shop was owned by her Dad. It sure is a small world!

BTW, not to go off subject but how is it going with your chronic Lyme disease? I have a daughter living in Metrowest who is going through the same thing. You can PM me if you'd like rather than jumping on someone else's thread. Thanks.


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

I live in Newton now! So nice to know there are some local Havs around  I just took Lola to Doggone It in Needham and was very pleased. I wasn't ready for Lola to have a full out groom, so I just asked them to trim her bangs and paws. She looked so beautiful and was super soft for days! I was pretty specific as to how I wanted her to look but they were very receptive and did an amazing job.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Grooming in Metrowest*



Lola :) said:


> I live in Newton now! So nice to know there are some local Havs around  I just took Lola to Doggone It in Needham and was very pleased. I wasn't ready for Lola to have a full out groom, so I just asked them to trim her bangs and paws. She looked so beautiful and was super soft for days! I was pretty specific as to how I wanted her to look but they were very receptive and did an amazing job.


Glad you found someone good for Lola. It can be a challenge and sometime takes lots of trial and error to get it right.

I was born and raised in Waltham and went to Lasell in Newton. My Dad worked in Needham so I know all of those areas pretty well. We moved to Holliston when we got married, rwised our family there and then moved to the Cape almost 8 years ago.

Lola is a little doll.


----------



## rt12345 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you all so very much for the suggestions!! We live in Needham, so I'll probably try Doggone-It first since it is so close.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Glad you found someone good for Lola. It can be a challenge and sometime takes lots of trial and error to get it right.
> 
> I was born and raised in Waltham and went to Lasell in Newton. My Dad worked in Needham so I know all of those areas pretty well. We moved to Holliston when we got married, rwised our family there and then moved to the Cape almost 8 years ago.
> 
> Lola is a little doll.


Ha! I grew up in Needham!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Groomer in Metrowest*



krandall said:


> Ha! I grew up in Needham!


Boy, Karen, the connections just keep coming, don't they? I guess it truly is a small world!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Mary, Kathy still owns pet pals... She is wonderful and loving... But Josh who works for her a few days a week just understands how I like the boys to look more. I keep them short so it is important for me for them not to look like poodles  Oh and I grew up right next to the Lasell campus . Small world. 

I will pm you about the Lyme. Sorry bout your daughter.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*groomer in metrowest*



Missy said:


> Hi Mary, Kathy still owns pet pals... She is wonderful and loving... But Josh who works for her a few days a week just understands how I like the boys to look more. I keep them short so it is important for me for them not to look like poodles  Oh and I grew up right next to the Lasell campus . Small world.
> 
> I will pm you about the Lyme. Sorry bout your daughter.


Thanks for the PM, Missy. I will email you tomorrow, as it may be a long one. In the meantime, I had to mention that Tyler is now groomed in "Mashpee" on Rt. 151, at Captivating Canines as was his bro, Bailey, before he crossed the Rainbow Bridge. Shauna does a great job and does exactly what I want. I've attached a pic from last fall with the "do". What was it you said about "small world".


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE the way you have Tyler froomed!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Groomers in metrowest*



krandall said:


> I absolutely LOVE the way you have Tyler froomed!


Thanks. She is so great with scissoring. I love the full leg look rather than the skinny leg look on the Havanese and she achieves that effortlessly.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

There's a great one in Waban Square.


----------

